# Ammo grainage...



## iiTANTALiiZE (Apr 23, 2012)

Does any one know how drastic a change between 115 gr. and 147 gr. 9mm luger is? I cant seem to find any ballistic info searching online... Obviously the weight has an effect but at what range? More specifically fmj flat point... (what I use for target shooting). This question is strictly curiosity and would appreciate any knowledge shared! Thanks! 

E26R 9 DSE


----------



## ammorelds (Apr 23, 2012)

there is a lot of variables that go into that questions but to answer simply there is a big differece between the two.....115 can go super sonic, 147 isnt so easy to get going that fast safely....impact at the target will be different....the 147gr will make a hell of a bang due to more pressure.....I hope thats what you were looking for

how far do you shoot


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

There is a heck of a lot more powder in a 115g bullet then a 147g. 

115's are faster and normally have a noticable increase in felt recoil. as far an bullet drop and distance, I normally do not shoot far enough for it to make a big impact.

RCG


----------



## iiTANTALiiZE (Apr 23, 2012)

Thank you for the response, the distance would be 25 feet... possibly up to 75 feet. Is there an advantage to being able to go super sonic? Also, would 147 gr considered a +P ammunition? I dont think it is, and it is not marked as such on the boxes I have...


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Here is a link to basic data for 9MM.

A search or two will provide significantly more info.

Remington Ballistics Calculator


----------



## iiTANTALiiZE (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks for the info, helped me out more than you might think! I think that I will continue using Federal 115 gr. fmj flat point for target shooting and Gold Dot 124 gr. bonded hollow point +P for when I carry...


----------



## 1jimmy (Jul 30, 2011)

both federal and speer have in depth figures and facts on there websites.


----------

